# places to bow hunt???



## TxDoc8404 (Jan 10, 2013)

does anyone know of areas, public land around the ft bend , harris and Colorado county area to hunt ??


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know much about public land. If you visit Texasbowhunter.com....they have a "public land" forum, and if you check out the "rate the day lease" forum, you can find good pay by the day places.


----------



## matchejm (Jul 2, 2010)

Sam Houston forest, strait up I45 to new waverly tx. About 1 hour from down town houston.


----------

